# What career should you have?



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Another piece of facebook silliness - What career should you have? I got:

You should be a Philosopher

You are the bookish sort, someone who loves a mental challenge. In fact, you'd be bored if you weren't constantly learning. Yet you have the ability to focus and research deeply in a narrow field of specialization. Life's big questions interest you most.

Fits well with an interest in music.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I did it, and also got told I should be a philosopher - and so did the schoolfriend on whose FB page I found the quiz. 

I bet you all get 'philosopher' too. The world will be coming to a stop while we all walk round musing and pontificating on life.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

You should be a

*Physicist*

_The type of person who was riveted during biology, physics, and chemistry classes in high school, you love to solve puzzles. A careful and observant sort, you have always been fascinated by the world around you, particularly by natural phenomena, and you are driven to understand how things work. When you are interested in a question, you are extremely persistent. You are not the sort to give up._

*Right...*


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes. I too am a philosopher. Mildly disappointing. I was shooting for "philosopher king" or "pithy forum poster". Maybe next time.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

_You should be a

Actor

You are quick-witted and you love to perform. You are extremely self-confident and you aren't afraid to talk in front of large groups of people. You are charismatic. You tend to be very emotional.
_

I see.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Brain Surgeon? 

Ick.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Taggart said:


> *Another piece of facebook silliness -* What career should you have? I got:
> 
> You should be a Philosopher
> 
> ...


How are we supposed to take these quizzes seriously if you spoil it by prefacing it with "Another piece of facebook silliness."


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm an actor. See you at the next Academy Awards.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

hpowders said:


> How are we supposed to take these quizzes seriously if you spoil it by prefacing it with "Another piece of facebook silliness."


He is, of course, using the word in its Middle English original meaning, 'holy' or 'innocent'.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> He is, of course, using the word in its Middle English original meaning, 'holy' or 'innocent'.


Okay, but I have a nagging feeling, you are covering for him.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

hpowders said:


> How are we supposed to take these quizzes seriously if you spoil it by prefacing it with "Another piece of facebook silliness."





Ingélou said:


> He is, of course, using the word in its Middle English original meaning, 'holy' or 'innocent'.





hpowders said:


> Okay, but I have a nagging feeling, you are covering for him.


No, she's just putting the best gloss on it - really she should have been a painter 

You are not meant to take these quizzes seriously. If you do, it's tin foil helmet time:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Well then if that's the case, then I refuse to undergo pre-test preparations anymore. I will just go into these tests completely "cold".


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Well then if that's the case, then I refuse to undergo pre-test preparations anymore. I will just go into these tests completely "cold".


perhaps you should recruit Paul the World Cup Octopus to choose the responses for you .... oh no! He's expired and been replaced by a sardine eating turtle .... but you have to provide fresh sardines and not tinned ones for a reliable answer!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> perhaps you should recruit Paul the World Cup Octopus to choose the responses for you .... oh no! He's expired and been replaced by a sardine eating turtle .... but you have to provide fresh sardines and not tinned ones for a reliable answer!


Yeah. Spain looked horrible, meanwhile. The press will tear them apart. How embarrassing!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Taggart said:


> No, she's just putting the best gloss on it - really she should have been a painter
> 
> You are not meant to take these quizzes seriously. If you do, it's tin foil helmet time:


Okay. Speak slower, por favor. I'm writing all this down: "You are not meant to take these quizzes seriously." Okay. Got it!!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

yeh, you have to feel sorry for a team that has now lost four matches out of the last 64 competitive games :lol:

BTW - which team has lost the most games in the World Cup (the finals competition, not in the qualifying matches)? ----- it might be tomorrow when I confirm the answer as I'm off to bed soon


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> yeh, you have to feel sorry for a team that has now lost four matches out of the last 64 competitive games :lol:
> 
> BTW - which team has lost the most games in the World Cup (the finals competition, not in the qualifying matches)? ----- it might be tomorrow when I confirm the answer as I'm off to bed soon


None of that matters. "You're only as good as your next game"; that's the mentality, and Spain looked absolutely awful. Their fans aren't saying. "well, at least they are still 60 and 4; we can hold our heads high today!"


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> He is, of course, using the word in its Middle English original meaning, 'holy' or 'innocent'.


Precisely which word in the phrase _"another piece of facebook silliness"_ had a previous meaning of 'holy' or 'innocent'? 

Ps, is 'pedant' one of the career choices available?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Don't look at me. I am entirely silly in regards to this one.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I should be what I already do!


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

senza sordino said:


> I should be what I already do!


I feel the very same way, Senza Sordino. :tiphat:


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

You should be a
Fashion Designer

A highly creative individual, you care deeply about appearances but you are not a superficial person. Beauty and style really matter to you and to those who think your interests are frivolous, you point out that how a person looks has a strong impact on how she feels – and how others perceive her. You consider clothing to be an art form. You are good with your hands.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm a philosopher. HAHAHA! These quizzes are a joke!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Jesus God!!!! I got Fashion Designer!! Although on second thought... I'd probably make more than I could as an Artist, and I'd get to hang about with attractive women all day.:devil:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I got _government employed garbage collector, with a part-time career as a freelance classical musician_... a little tricky to manipulate and maneuver the quiz in order to yield that answer, but it was a bit of fun.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Precisely which word in the phrase _"another piece of facebook silliness"_ had a previous meaning of 'holy' or 'innocent'?
> 
> Ps, is 'pedant' one of the career choices available?


Sorry - I should have matched up the parts of speech. 'Silly' originally meant 'lucky' and from there it changed to 'blessed', then 'holy', then it transmuted to 'innocent', and from there it easily became 'half-witted' or 'silly'. It was spelled 'seely' then, though.
But I should have said 'silliness' meant originally 'holiness' or 'innocence'.

'Pedant' is not one of the choices available; philologist is, or should be.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Precisely which word in the phrase _"another piece of facebook silliness"_ had a previous meaning of 'holy' or 'innocent'?
> 
> Ps, is 'pedant' one of the career choices available?


Sure that wasn't meant to be "wholly innocent?"


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Don't look at me. I am entirely silly in regards to this one.


Nice! Career Sillyifier!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Can one imagine "Pope Silly, the Third"? Somebody mercifully came along and said "enough of this silliness. Let's take a vote on replacing Silly with Innocent. Of course it may not be an entirely accurate description, but at least it sounds better."


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I kinda *like* 'Pope Silly the Third'!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> I kinda *like* 'Pope Silly the Third'!


The current Pope probably would have liked it too. But in those days, Popes were more ruthless than silly.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

hpowders said:


> The current Pope probably would have liked it too. But in those days, Popes were more ruthless than silly.


At times, perhaps; but I'm on Innocent III's side as regards King John, who wasn't exactly a hit with his barons either.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't know. Neither was probably entirely innocent.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Which of us is? 

Anyway, hpowders mon brave, when are you going to take the test? I know you can't replicate your 'French-nationality' success, but it would be interesting.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Which of us is?
> 
> Anyway, hpowders mon brave, when are you going to take the test? I know you can't replicate your 'French-nationality' success, but it would be interesting.


I took it and came out "philosopher". In line with a previous disappointment, which I'm about to relate whether you like it or not: After turning in my battery of aptitude tests, "back in the day", as they say, my secondary school advisor, after pensively puffing on his pipe (Sir Walter Raleigh Blend) for what seemed an eternity told me I would be most qualified to be a shepherd.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Perhaps he meant you were a caring person, meant to occupy a pastoral role?

When I was at school, the careers advice given to girls was very limited. Teaching, nursing and librarianship were the biggies, and of the eleven schoolfriends I am in touch with on Facebook, ten are ex-teachers like me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Perhaps he meant you were a caring person, meant to occupy a pastoral role?
> 
> When I was at school, the careers advice given to girls was very limited. Teaching, nursing and librarianship were the biggies, and of the eleven schoolfriends I am in touch with on Facebook, ten are ex-teachers like me.


I should have asked for a second opinion.

Anyhow, since I told him I was a city boy, and shepherding was really out of the question, he said, "Have you had any experience babysitting for mental misfits?" I excitedly shouted, "YES!! YES!! I have, actually!!!"

So he advised me to go into teaching.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> How are we supposed to take these quizzes seriously if you spoil it by prefacing it with "Another piece of facebook silliness."


The silliness needs no mention whatsoever, it is that much understood.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> I'm an actor. See you at the next Academy Awards.


Right ~ Factoid about equity actors: the average unemployment rate for equity actors at any given moment?

"88% Unemployment Among Equity Actors"
http://www.fracturedatlas.org/site/blog/2007/09/04/88-unemployment-among-equity-actors/


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I got Fashon Designer. Pretty close to being an illustrator and aspiring professional artist, I guess.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I got Fashion Designer. Pretty close to being an illustrator and aspiring professional artist, I guess.

Probably the closest thing to "artist" in their choices.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

You should be a
Philosopher

You are the bookish sort, someone who loves a mental challenge. In fact, you’d be bored if you weren’t constantly learning. Yet you have the ability to focus and research deeply in a narrow field of specialization. Life's big questions interest you most.



Share on Facebook


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

senza sordino said:


> I should be what I already do!


So you ARE a pirate!

I got Brain Surgeon.

_"You have a decidedly scientific bent and nothing really turns your stomach. You aren't squeamish at all. In fact, quite the contrary. The inner workings of the human body actually fascinate you and you're ready to put your knowledge to good use, helping people who are suffering from illness. *You don't tend to need a lot of sleep*."_

I was OK with the description until they got to that last part. I need LOTS of sleep. I can do one night with a few hours but if I go two nights in a row without good sleep (7-8 hours) I am useless, irritable, and everything in my body turns to liquid.

I marvel at people who can function day in and day out with only 4-5 hours every night.

V


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm a philosopher, nothing new there. 
Curious to what I should have answered to get to my second profession; being a welder.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Taggart said:


> Another piece of facebook silliness - What career should you have? I got:
> 
> You should be a Philosopher
> 
> ...


Wht makes one a philosopher these days? A PhD in philosophy? Just wondering.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Another philosopher is there something in the water here - would have rather been brain surgeon. Maybe could be philosopher moonlighting as Brain Surgeon!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Philosopher, not surprising for me.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Stunt man, but I never got the breaks...


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Another philosopher. We'll soon have enough for a football team...


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

TresPicos said:


> Another philosopher. We'll soon have enough for a football team...


But can they beat the Germans....?

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Ballet dancer, but my parents had different thoughts about my future, and this was not on that list


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

> I got Brain Surgeon.
> 
> _"You have a decidedly scientific bent and nothing really turns your stomach. You aren't squeamish at all. In fact, quite the contrary. The inner workings of the human body actually fascinate you and you're ready to put your knowledge to good use, helping people who are suffering from illness. *You don't tend to need a lot of sleep*."_
> 
> ...


Brain surgeon for me as well (I could totally do it, watched an autopsy on youtube the other day fascinating...) but the sleep thing is kind of true for me I get around 5 hrs a night. In my twenties I'd operate on 2 to 3 and catch up on zzz's on sunday sleeping like 10 hours straight.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Philosopher, not surprising for me.


You, philosopher? lol


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I retook the test and *STILL* apparently would do best as a "philosopher": "the bookish sort; loves a mental challenge; life's big questions interest you most".

Well, that's a lot better than my HS councillor's recommendation that I become a "shepherd", this in the heart of New York City.
I filed his recommendation under "calculated sarcasm".


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

The advice to become a sheppard is the last resort for counselors all over the world. It's for the hopeless cases....
I'm living with a psychotherapist for 30 years and I'm being sent of into the moors on a regular basis....


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Jos said:


> The advice to become a sheppard is the last resort for counselors all over the world. It's for the hopeless cases....
> I'm living with a psychotherapist for 30 years and I'm being sent of into the moors on a regular basis....


Thanks. I feel much better now!


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

I am a philosopheeeeer

I am just making my list of books of Plato, Democritus, Hildegard of Bingen, Voltaire, Locke, Descartes, Camus, Derrida...

I must start reading immediately


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I got Physicist, but had to lie on many of the answers since none of them were applicable to me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> I am a philosopheeeeer
> 
> I am just making my list of books of Plato, Democritus, Hildegard of Bingen, Voltaire, Locke, Descartes, Camus, Derrida...
> 
> I must start reading immediately


Mail them to me after you are finished. I've been falling behind with my philosophical perusing.
Too much television sports, I guess.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Philosopher
You are the bookish sort, someone who loves a mental challenge. In fact, you’d be bored if you weren’t constantly learning. Yet you have the ability to focus and research deeply in a narrow field of specialization. Life's big questions interest you most.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Mail them to me after you are finished. I've been falling behind with my philosophical perusing.
> Too much television sports, I guess.


of course i will mail them

but only Hildegard of Bingen's book will make you a "shepherd"

many of the others might turn you into a blacK sheep hahaha


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Philosopher? As a career? hahaha...no thanks. I'd rather have a stable income and a roof over my head.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

_You should be a
Philosopher

You are the bookish sort, someone who loves a mental challenge. In fact, you'd be bored if you weren't constantly learning. Yet you have the ability to focus and research deeply in a narrow field of specialization. Life's big questions interest you most._

Not surprising.


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

Philosopher. 

Makes sense but pays like **** so no.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> of course i will mail them
> 
> but only Hildegard of Bingen's book will make you a "shepherd"
> 
> many of the others might turn you into a blacK sheep hahaha


I do the black sheep thing fluently. Growing up, I had tons of practice.


----------

